# أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2



## Coptic Man (11 مايو 2008)

- بعدما اكتشفنا الحقيقة المفزعة واني فرختنا العزيزة طلعت زملكاوية بعد دفاعها ( الظاهر ) عن الاهلي وبعد وجود ضحايا لها دليل علي الغش والاحتيال leasantr

" المفاجاة الكبري "​ 
اني جبنتنا عفوا اقصد فيتا طلعت برضه زملكاوية ولا عزاء لنادي الاهلي :hlp:

والدليل ... ؟ تعودنا دائما ان الدليل سيد الادلة

وانا جبت سيد وجيت عفوا الدليل وهو صور تؤكد هذا :big4:










لا ترحلوا هناك المزيد .......































حالات تسمم محدش يقلق :smil16:




​ 
كما انها ايضا غير مطابقة للمواصفات وتسببت في بعض ملايين من حالات التسمم الشديدة :shutup22:

وسوف نورد لاحقا المزيد


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*

*بجد صور زى العسل بجد اخص عليكى يافيتا انتى كمان 
وكدة يامينا كرهتنى فى البنة انا هعمل ايه الان ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*

يعنى الفرخه وطلعت  بيضا وكمان الجبنه طلعت جبنه بيضا  
رحمممممممممممممممممممممممممتك يا رب 
:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2008)

شكلك وحشششششششش وممعكش دليل 
فين الصور  مش شايفها ​


----------



## BITAR (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*

*يا ليله بيضه*
*هههههههههههه*
*حكايه الابيض معاكم ايه*
*ينهااااااااااااااااار *
*ابيض*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*طيب*
*ممكن نسمع اغنيه*
*البت بيضه بيضه بيضه*
*البت بيضه وانا اعمل ايه*
*ههههههههههههههه* ​


----------



## K A T Y (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*ينهار ابيض ومطلعتلهوش شمس البت واختها في يومين حراااااااااااااااااااااااااام*_​ 
_*انا خايفة علي العدوي يا بشر حد يلحقنا الاهلي كدا هيشطب*_​ 
_*وكمان يا فتفت تطلعي مش مطابقة للمواصفات:t30:*_​ 
_*لا لا انت يا مينا كدا شردت البت حرام عليك:smil8:*_​ 
_*تعالي يا فيتا شوفي اللي بيحصل:t9:*_​


----------



## ميرنا (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*

انتو بتطهدو توتا وفتوت ليه متسبهوهم فى حالهم ​


----------



## mero_engel (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*

*ينهار ابيض بجبنه قصدي بفيتا*
*طلعتي زملاكويه وكمان مش مطابقه للمواصفات *
*انتوا اتقتوا علينا انتي وتويتي اظاهر*
*دفعولكم كام قولي اعترفي*


*مش عايزه تعترفي ؟*
*ماشي *
*احنا بقي هنتغدي بيكي حتوي وانتي مش مطابقه للمواصفات وهتجيبي تسممم قبل ما تتعشي بينا*​


----------



## Scofield (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*

*فيتا الطعم الاصلى للجبنة الساقعة*


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*



Coptic Man قال:


> - بعدما اكتشفنا الحقيقة المفزعة واني فرختنا العزيزة طلعت زملكاوية بعد دفاعها ( الظاهر ) عن الاهلي وبعد وجود ضحايا لها دليل علي الغش
> والاحتيال    *
> ما بلاش حالا تجيلك وتقولك هى اية بالظبط
> وساعتها هتعرف الحققة المفزعة بجد وانها اهلاوية فور ايفر
> ...



*بقى كده يا كوبتك
تيجى منك انت :crying:
*​


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد صور زى العسل بجد اخص عليكى يافيتا انتى كمان
> وكدة يامينا كرهتنى فى البنة انا هعمل ايه الان ​*



*انجى يا قمر انتى مش عندك مذاكره ولا اية
يا بنتى انتى مين زقك عليا بس:smil8:

اقولك انا تعملى اية الان
بطلى اكل خالص
والنتيجة هتريح البشرية كلها:t30:
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*



Dona Nabil قال:


> يعنى الفرخه وطلعت  بيضا وكمان الجبنه طلعت جبنه بيضا
> رحمممممممممممممممممممممممممتك يا رب
> :36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:





*ههههههههههه
دى اشاعات يا دونا يا قمر
متصدقيش الناس دى 
دول بس عاوزين يعملوا دوشة**:smil8:*
*

احنا اهلاوية مائه فى المائه
متقلقييييييييييييييييييييييييش

*


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*



oesi_no قال:


> شكلك وحشششششششش وممعكش دليل
> فين الصور  مش شايفها ​



*ميرسى يا اوسى 
عن جد اصيييييييييييل

بس للاسف الشديد
الصور موجوده :smil8:
الله يسامح بقى اللى كان السبب :11azy:
*


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2008)

معلش يا فيتا اصل النظارة مكنتش معايا 
وبعدين زى ما هو بيعملك مواضيع كانسان زمالكاوى اعمليله انتى موضوع ادعى عليه يسقط فى الامتحان 
ملاك انا مش كدة
  :smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02​


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*

*ههههههههههههههههه
اخس
حتى انتى يا فيتا
دى فرة بقى فى العيلة
قلبوا زملكاوية
مية مية 
اهلى مين والناس نايمين
ده كلام فارغ يا بنتى*
ايوة كدى ارجعوا لاصلكوا


----------



## red_pansy (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*


*جبنتىىىىىىىىىىىىىى يوة حبىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى هههههههههه*

*متخافيش ياروحى انا جاية ادافع عنك ياقمررررراية انتى وادب صوابعى الخمسين فى الواد مينا دة واقولة ان فيتا مطابقة بقى للمواصفات وكمان واخدة الشهادة العالمية بعد ما امتحنوها وجابت 10 من 10هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*وادى بقى الدليل  *

*



*

*اى خدمة ياروووووووووحى *

*اروح بقى انا اجرى استخبى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*

*بصراحة مش عارف أقول أيه .....*​


----------



## vetaa (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*



BITAR قال:


> *يا ليله بيضه*
> *هههههههههههه*
> *حكايه الابيض معاكم ايه*
> *ينهااااااااااااااااار *
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
لا صدقنى دى اشاعات مش اكتر
انا لسةاهلاوية وبعقلى
ههههههههه

وبعدين حضرتك مع مين يا استاذ بيتر
معاهم ولا معايا :t9:
*


----------



## vetaa (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*



K A T Y قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​
> _*ينهار ابيض ومطلعتلهوش شمس البت واختها في يومين حراااااااااااااااااااااااااام*_​
> _*انا خايفة علي العدوي يا بشر حد يلحقنا الاهلي كدا هيشطب*_​
> _*وكمان يا فتفت تطلعي مش مطابقة للمواصفات:t30:*_​
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه
اة شوفتى بقى عالم مفترية مش كده :smil8:
بس سيبك انتى ربنا بيخلص برضة 

لا متقلقيش على الاهلى
احنا معاه بس دى اشاعات يا بنتى
دايما الحاجات الكبيرة بيبقالها اعداء متغاظين بقى:t30:

امممممم
انا شوفت ورديت خلاص
وباركيلى بقى 
طلعت برضة اشاعات وطلعت انا براءة وزى الفل30:
*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مايو 2008)

_*



ما بلاش حالا تجيلك وتقولك هى اية بالظبط

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_


> *وساعتها هتعرف الحققة المفزعة بجد وانها اهلاوية فور ايفر *


 
بعد الدلائل والصور اللي جبناها مفيش كلام يا جبنة :closedeye

_*



يا سلااااااااااااااااااااام

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_


> *مين اللى قال كده *
> *شوف العلبة من برة فيها لون احمر ولا لأ*
> *هههههههههههه*


 
_دي علبة اسنطبولي ما ترسي علي حاجة انتي فيتا ولا اسطنوبلي leasantr_


*



اممممممممم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *شكلك ناوى كده والليلة هتبقى بلاااااااك*
> *ربنا يستر*


 
تبقي بلاك وانتي موجودة يا بيضاء :big4:



> وانا جبت سيد وجيت عفوا الدليل وهو صور تؤكد هذا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
لا دي انتي يا جبنة وصناعة منزلية كمان :sami31:

*



لا ترحلوا هناك المزيد .......

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *هما مين دوووووووول*
> *واية كوباية اللبن دى*
> *:budo:*


 
مراحل صناعتك يا بيضاء :12F616~137:




> *واية دة كمااااااااااااااان*
> *:smil8:*


 
ده فضلت خيرك قالب جبنتك يا فتفوته




> *تصدق بحب الجبنة دى*
> *ميرسى يا كووووووبتك *
> *اصييييييييل*


 
بالهناء يا جبتنا العزيزة


> *اه بقى *
> *ابتدينا فى الأفترى*
> *كده برضة يا كوبتك*
> *مين البتوع اللى جمبى دول*
> ...


 
دول حبابيبك الحشرات المنزلية الاليفة يا جبنتنا الحلوة :34ef:






> *يبقى انا كده اية بقى*





> *اشهدوا انتوووووووووووووووا*
> *:t32:*


 

كدا لما اشوف تويتي ماشي 

ما يتبلش في بقك فوله لما اشوفك :11azy:




> حالات تسمم محدش يقلق
> 
> _*بعد الشر عليا من التسمم*_
> _*ما خلاص بقى*_
> ...




هههههههههه

اكيد بالتزوير والاحتيال انما الحقيقة المرة انك بالفعل غير صالحة للاستخدام الادمي الا لو كان البشر بياكلوا مع الجبنة حشرات :554cc:



> *مستنية انا *
> *بقى كده يا كوبتك*
> *تيجى منك انت :crying:*​


 
احنا في الخدمة ولا تستجدي عاطفتي فنحن هنا لاظهار الحقيقة والحقيقة فقط :t30:

كان معكم مراسلك كوبتك مان من امام فيتا اسطنبولي المحكوم عليها بالاعدام في سندوتش كايزر صغير والدنيا حر :36_1_47:


----------



## vetaa (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*



ميرنا قال:


> انتو بتطهدو توتا وفتوت ليه متسبهوهم فى حالهم ​



*شوفتى يا ميرنا مفتريين بجد
وتعيشى يا غاليه قوليلهم حاجة الناس دى

وعموما الله يسامح بقى :smil8:
*


----------



## vetaa (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*



mero_engel قال:


> *ينهار ابيض بجبنه قصدي بفيتا*
> *طلعتي زملاكويه وكمان مش مطابقه للمواصفات *
> *انتوا اتقتوا علينا انتي وتويتي اظاهر*
> *دفعولكم كام قولي اعترفي*
> ...



*هههههههههههه
لا اطمنى يا ميرو مفيش قلق خالص
انا اهلاوية فور ايفررررر:t30:
هو الزمالك معاه حاجة اساسا علشان يدفعها
هههههههههه

اممممممم
طيب ما انا طلعت مطابقة وزى الفل
واكتشفنا التزوير وربنا اظهر الحق30:
ههههههههههه


*


----------



## vetaa (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكي يا فيتا 2*



Scofield قال:


> *فيتا الطعم الاصلى للجبنة الساقعة*




*هههههههههههه
عاجبة نفسى عندك مانع :t9:

وبعدين انا مش قولتلك تروح تنام
يلا جرى :11azy:
*


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2008)

رائعه جداا
أنا كرهت كل الجبنه
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكم


----------

